# Pros and cons of not owning a horse



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

You know, I think your list is right on! Although, I wouldn't mind doing all of the dirty work. I hate the inconsistence with the lesson horses, it's been hard for me to develop trust with the two that I've ridden. 

My husband has been bucking my decision to buy a horse... sooo.. I dunno.

I hear ya tho.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

PRO:

You can go on overnighters or even a real vacation without the x2 a day obligation.

No frozen buckets to chisel out

No battle with flies

A variety of horses - even lazy, and crafty lesson horses- makes YOU a better rider.


Cons:

Missing the welcoming nicker from your own special friend.

Watching your horse frolic in the field.

No excuse to visit with your horse ( and escape hubby, s/o, work, school, friends, kids, whatever) x2 a day.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

PRO:
Most of you lesson takers get to ride in indoor arenas! 

CON:
Not being able to look out the kitchen window and seeing your horses grazing.


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Gosh, I was in that same spot my whole life up until this January. I wanted a horse SO BAD, but it was unrealistically expensive since I lived in town, and would have to board. I took lessons here and there, but it got so expensive, I couldn't stick with it long enough to get really good at anything.
I got married, moved down to where my husband lives, which is out in a farming community, and WHAM! "Hey Katie, I know this guy who is giving away a free horse!" I was like, FREE HORSE???? That is totally unheard of where I used to live...
So now I am the owner of a fantastic mustang gelding, and learning all the pros and cons of horse ownership!!!!

Cons:
having to deal with all the fun things like thrush, fungus, flies, and fear of horse-eating wal-mart bags, trailers, dogs, and lurking cows in the pasture.... 


Pros:
being able to work consistently and develop a relationship with my horse, so I can know exactly when things are normal or not
being able to just ride whenever the heck I want, and not pay $30+ a ride!!!!

But of course, I really have it made....the family I married into has plenty of land and 3 other horses, so Rowan wasn't a problem to add to the collection! If I can't get out to see him, I know he is being well taken care of, since my ten-year-old cousin-in-law is horse crazy and would probably sleep out in the pasture with them if she could. haha!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had horses most of my life, and had them at home, and I also boarded too. The major complaint I always had was dealing with stupid and ignorant barn owners.... after warning the barn owner that they were over-feeding too much rich feed (pure alfalfa and sweet feed and way too much of it) that the horses were going to colic (the barn ownre's wife actually asked what colic was...grrr....), I am of the opinion that unless you can have your horse at home, it is hard to find a decent stable to board at......and, yes, two horses colicked shortly after I warned the idiot barn owner, and one of those horses was my mare (this was many years ago). But, the pros usually outweigh the cons, depending on where you keep your horse....and there are some knowledgeable and decent barn owners out there somewhere....lol.


----------



## Horserider (Aug 14, 2008)

I got my first horse last year after about 2 years of lessons but then she colicked this June and we had to put her down.  So I know how different it is between owning a horse and not. 

Not Owning a Horse:

Pros:

 Don't have to worry about your horse getting injured or sick. 
It's cheaper. 
Can go on vacation any time you want without having to worry about your horse. 
Don't have to worry about leaving the house when it's 10 degrees with a foot of snow. 
Cons:

 
Don't have that bond. 
Can't stop by anytime just because you were in the area. 
Can't go to shows unless instructor allows you to take lesson horse. 
Can't trailer to trails unless instructor allows.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

DashAwayAll said:


> PRO:
> 
> You can go on overnighters or even a real vacation without the x2 a day obligation.
> 
> ...


She gave the ones I was going to give. :lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Pro for NOT owning a horse:
>Expense. You do not have to worry about an expensive board bill every month, you don't have to worry about the vet bills or price for routine vaccination/wormings, you don't have to worry about 

>the market. If you own a horse that you do not get along with(not all are precious gems) and want to sell, you have to go through the trouble of marketing and showing them to tire kickers and so forth. Nothing sucks more than buying a horse you later find you don't get along with.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Pro: Less washing!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I did get to groom Darcy after my lesson today  Ended up covered in white and brown hairs and bits of mud and horsepoo (got it all over me when picking out his feet) but it was lovely and relaxing. He was touching my bum with his nose while I was doing his front legs xD Unfortunately the horses usually stay tacked up for another lesson, so I don't get to do that.

Thought of another advantage, though!

*Pro:* when you have no idea what the hell to do, or something is getting too difficult, you can get a groom to show you and then they can do the hard stuff.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been in both situtations, had lessons/worked for rides for seven years and now I finally have my own horse.  I don't really think the "dirty work" is much work at all if you only have one horse. Coming from a person who usually cleans fifteen stalls, one is no biggie. 

Not owning a horse:
*Pros* - Gaining experiance from riding many different horses and not developing bad riding habits because each horse differs. The ability to move on to a "harder" horse as you advance in riding.
Less responsibility/can go on vacations and not have to pay for someone to look after your horse.
Less money spent = more money to show and etc.
*Cons* - Less bonding time.
Having to "share" the horse with everyone else that rides him/her.
Not being able to ride all the time.

Owning a horse:
*Pros* - A real bond with your horse.
You can ride whenever you want and no need to share your pony. xD
*Cons* - More responsibility(this can be a pro for some people)
Lack of money.  And time, as you have more to do when you're the sole caretaker of the horse.
Developing bad habits by riding only one horse, or having either one of you holding back the other.

Honestly, I really miss riding other/many horses. Thankfully, my BO is the bestest and let's me ride her horses sometimes, but usually I don't have the time to.


----------

